
Inside the Algorithms Facebook and Twitter Use to Build the Perfect Feed - ghosh
http://www.wired.com/2014/04/perfect-facebook-feed/
======
bluetidepro
As soon as I read "Build the Perfect Feed" I audible laughed at the link bait
title. This may be an article inside their algorithm (which in fact, is
probably interesting), but how can you honestly say it's "Perfect" when
clearly a lot of people openly complain about how poor it is?

------
samstave
Surely this is a joke, the FB feed is far from perfect, unless the only
criteria used is "does it vertically scroll"

~~~
suyash
Quality and Engagement wise, FB feed is worse than Twitter IMHO.

------
molecule

        ... ORDER BY created_at DESC;

------
breakyerself
The Facebook feed is garbage. I think a drunk narwhal is just grabbing crap
(2/3 of which are embedded ads) and throwing it up there.

When I'm on the mobile site I only get about a page and a half down before it
just starts repeating the same 5 things over and over. I can't believe a site
with so much money is so freaking broken.

Don't even get me started on how hard it is to have a coherent discussion in
the comments section of a post.

~~~
lutusp
> I can't believe a site with so much money is so freaking broken.

But it's broken by design. The Facebook people believe their followers will
accept anything they do without bailing out, and events prove them right. Even
you continued to scroll through the garbage -- "When I'm on the mobile site I
only get about a page and a half down before it just starts repeating the same
5 things over and over" \-- without canceling your Facebook subscription,
without voting with your feet, without doing anything but complain about it.

> Don't even get me started on how hard it is to have a coherent discussion in
> the comments section of a post.

Maybe a social medium other than Facebook deserves your level of loyalty and
energy.

~~~
breakyerself
So many choices. What was I thinking?

------
zby
You'll never have one feed perfect for everyone. What we need is to
decentralize the social network back - and let everyone control what his node
does - what information is taken from in-feeds, what is presented to the user
and what information is passed to out-feeds.

I call that social routing.

